
Ask HN: Should I drop my engineering degree? - delluminatus
I'm currently slated to finish my college education with a degree in Electrical Engineering (EE). I've been planning on being an engineer for many years now, but I recently took a very hard look at the engineering class schedule... it's terrible; nothing looks interesting.<p>With that in mind, I'm seriously considering switching to a dual major in math and psychology (weird, eh?).<p>The major advantage of engineering for me, at this point, is job security -- I will almost certainly get a reasonably interesting and decently-well-paying job (right?)<p>Does anyone have any experience with math or psych degrees and the related job markets? Does getting an engineering degree really help that much with getting a job? How many people with engineering degrees are actually engineers?
======
eof
I think it's pretty well accepted that Math Major + Demonstrable Aptitude in
Field > Major in Field

for pretty much all relevant fields. Psych degrees are worthless (except of
course the raw value of the knowledge you gain from going through the
process.)

------
brudgers
I understand the feeling of bleakness that staring at an EE curriculum can
create. I changed my major (the first time) the immediately after meeting with
my advisor as a freshman

Undergraduate psychology degrees are perhaps the least marketable degree in
existence. They don't qualify a person for anything in psychology beyond what
a High School Diploma would. They don't imply an aptitude for business,
mastery of science, or the ability to write. The only thing it qualifies a
person for is graduate school.

On the other hand, if psychology is what you love, then by all means pursue
it. Just realize that it typically requires a Phd to provide therapy as a
Psychologist. Socialwork is a related field with better job prospects because
a clinical track Master of Social Work allows a person to provide therapy in
many states.

I suspect that an EE degree with some additional math electives probably
provides most of the job prospects of a straight math degree. Though people
will probably be more in awe of a math degree.

Keep in mind that your degree isn't your vocation...after all PG was a
philosophy major.

------
SkyMarshal
There are plenty of opportunities in Math, the big new field of data science
being the first that comes to mind (<http://www.quora.com/Data-Science>).

What about Math + Computer Science? There's alot of overlap there, and the
combination is possibly even more potent or flexible than EE.

As for psychology, I probably wouldn't recommend it unless you're specifically
interested in pursuing graduate studies and a career in that field. While the
knowledge is valuable and useful in real life, much of it you can learn by
being an avid reader, though you'll miss out on the lab/experimental work that
some psych classes provide.

------
jfi
I was a math major for a while in school but moved over to economics (still
math intensive, lot more job security). An EE major is really impressive, so
if you can stick it out, I might just do it. It makes you very versatile and a
very desirable candidate.

Also, if you are looking to connect with employers and are still a college
student, check out my startup: CollegeJobConnect.

